# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG -   JTAG Manager Version 1.38, RIFF Box Firmware v1.29, Tegra 2 Support ! !

## 4gsmmaroc

JTAG Manager Version 1.38, RIFF Box Firmware v1.29, Tegra 2 Support ! ! !  *JTAG Manager
---------------------------*  *. Added feature to disable Target ID check during resurrection 
. Added preset "Erase Full NAND/NOR Memory" (this use Settings by Code button)*   *Firmware 1.29
---------------------------*    *MPCore targets handling is improved.*   *Fixed bug in the ARM7 handling routines: h/w breakpoints were disabled each time any halt operation was performed*  *Added auxiliary instruction which improves GDB Server functionality.*   *Full Details here:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Bug Fix*  *Samsung_I9100.dll (Exynos4210)*
-------------------------------------
 - Resurrection is full now (FBL, IBL and PBL loaders as was noted in previous version of DLL were not resurrected)
  Now complete boot area is resurrected, which guarantees that phone will power on after resurrection (if no h/w damage).  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khouia

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## fala.2008

xc cx x

----------

